

MSQt: Qt with MS Windows logo - dexen
http://www.msqt.org/

======
samuel1604
There is people who really have nothing to do of their weekends.

------
thirsteh
Is this a joke?

Edit: Ah, yes, it is :) Phew...

At the bottom: "This is a satire, for the real Qt website go to qt.nokia.com"

------
sqba
Look at the bottom of the page.

------
Pooter
Meh.

